# Do you like ice cream?



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I only like proper ice cream, not the cheap stuff that contains vegetable fat or whatever. And only supermarket own or some other brands. Nowadays only really have it at Christmas or on my birthday, at home, though. As a child I might have got an ice and eaten it in the street,
would'nt do that anymore. It's rather fattening. If I wanted something similar, would 
generally prefer lower-fat frozen yogurt or a sorbet.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I used to buy a pint, I think it's called, and eat it all in one sitting. I tried out all the flavors I could.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It's so-so. I love frozen yogurt though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

So-so. I used to love it a lot more than I do these days.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Cookies and cream


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

I like ice cream, perhaps too much! xD


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*LOVE ICE CREAM !*

But you are right about "proper" ice cream.

The cheaper brands from a grocery store have very little taste whereas the expensive ones are LOTS better but you have to pay entirely too much.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i'm pretty into it


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, I don't care for it much these days. It makes me feel sick and regretful afterwards. If I were to have some, it would also have to be quality stuff in the form of frozen yogurt or soft serve.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I like it. I don't love it but I like it. My preference of choice is Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Brownie Fudge. I used to buy a pint of ice cream for myself once a month, Bluebell, and that made me gain 10 lbs. Thank god I don't do that anymore. It was so tempting because the gas station is right around the corner from where I live and I used to buy ice cream on my way back from work but luckily, that habit stopped and I haven't had ice cream in a year. Just nice to indulge it once in a while but I'm sure there are some people who buy ice cream when they have a sh&tty day. I'm sorry they do that. I would tell them to go exercise instead like go for a walk and get some fresh air.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

I love ice cream. In fact I'm about to have some right now- Talenti chocolate peanut butter cup. I've only recently discovered Talenti brand ice cream (well gelato actually, which is pretty much ice cream), it's really good. They have a caramel apple pie flavor that tastes like an actually pie, so good. And their Caribbean coconut is excellent. I like Haagen-Dazs a lot too, dulce de leche and rum raisin being my favorites. And of course Ben and Jerry's has so many great flavors- cake batter, red velvet cake, americone dream, coffee toffee bar crunch are some of my favorites. 

Yeah, I eat a lot of ice. I've got a bit of a sweet tooth....


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Thou consumes all cream of ice which crosses thy path. SUCH DELIGHTFUL DECADENCE FOR WHICH ONE CAN DEVOUR IN THE MOST DEVIANT YET DIGNIFIED FASHION! For there is no dubious decision when it comes to flavors, the more exotic the better! OH HATH ICE CREAMS GODS, LORDS OF GLUTTONY, BATHE ME IN YOUR SOFT, SUPPLENESS, FILL ME WITH CREAMY DELIGHT! (LMFAO that sounds so wrong and not in good way >_>)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

i LOVE ICE CREAM!!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mmm. It easily makes me sick though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I love ice cream, I wish I was made out of the stuff. Mint Chocolate Chip would be my preferred flavor.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I put it's so-so. There's only one ice cream that I'm crazy about and don't really eat ice cream that much.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes and yes. Whatchu know bout dat Haagen-Dazs white chocolate raspberry truffle mayne? Lol


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I love ice cream...my favorite is chocolate with cherry dip


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Way too much. I've cut out everything else that's unhealthy from my diet (I don't think pocky once or twice a week really counts) but ice cream is the last thing I'm struggling with. It's just way too tempting. Don't get me started on having to walk past ice cream vending machines every single day on my way home from work when I'm starving.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

When I'm sitting down with a large cup of ice-cream, and I feel the coolness and the sweetness, and that slight smarting sensation in my mouth from the cold, and then I swallow a spoonful with a delectable gulp, I feel like it's the reason why I was put here on this Earth. Not even kidding. I love me some ice-cream. At the same time, I want to give Mother Nature the middle finger for making sure that the things that are worst for your health have the best taste.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I rarely eat ice cream. Cold foods hurt on my silver fillings and I'm not that into sweets anyway. I sometimes have cravings for blue moon ice cream


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Really really really like it. Especially that half chocolate, half vanilla soft serve. I had some a couple of weeks ago after craving it for the longest time and I almost cried it was so good. It's was years since I last had it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It really doesn't do a whole lot for me. I like the good stuff but rarely eat it anymore.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes particularly the fruit flavoured ones or frozen yoghurt w the toppings. In fact i feel like it now. The weather is warming up esp in late afternoon.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

Love it so much i'll happily take any flavour i regularly eat big tubs of ben & jerry's & haagen daz's to myself but it doesn't effect me thanks to my metabolism which is quicker than the flash.


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh yeah & i love me some froyo too.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahhh yummy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I love ice cream.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to bathe in an eternal buffet of alcohol, cake, and ice cream.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I love coffee ice cream, my mom let me try some for the first time when I was a little girl, she did not realize what she was starting


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never much cared for it compared to popsicles growing up & now I'll only have it if it's soy based. The whole tube of ice cream as comfort food has never made any sense to me, I'd much rather other things


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

My weight would tell you I love it. :b


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, It is very harmful for stomach because of rapid cold and of a number of chemicals it contains. Plus, it irritates my teeth and makes my throat sore.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes but not as much as cakes.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

I really like it. I love it! :b


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, buy me a bucket of pralines and cream ice cream and I'll love you forever.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't like it or hate it. I do crave some during a hot day. Summer gone already so i won't have to worry about it. I'm gonna miss iced coffee the most.


----------



## kittys (Sep 26, 2014)

yes!! even if i'm lactose intolerant ;w;


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it, but seeing as how I'm steering clear of sweets and unnecessary foods as of late I never really eat it anymore.


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

I love ice cream. And ice cream cake. yes


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I eat it all the time. My body's gonna be in for a real doozy when my metabolism slows down. It's so bad because the stuff is like tooth-acid, but jeez it makes any problem just melt away...


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Used to love it but I haven't had it in a while


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

It's poison to me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

haagen dazs. mm, deffo.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tend to prefer vanilla only.... otherwise not fussed about it at all. its Ok.

dont like chocolate ice cream at all..... 

add sprinkles and d wafer or two..... and maybe some raspberry juice..... and its good. 

dont like the ice cream headache though LOL


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I find ice cream to be rather overrated. I like the taste of ice cream most of the time (especially the flavours of the premium brands), but it's so cold that it hurts my teeth quite a bit, and I personally hate licking ice cream. It feels gross to me. I bite it, but my teeth are super sensitive, so it's a slightly painful experience.

Overall, ice cream is so-so. It's better in a bowl/carton. Plus, melting ice cream sucks. Especially in the summer. I don't like eating ice cream from a cone because it usually ends up melting and going down the cone, making my hands/the cone sticky. Embarrassing. :um

From a cone - meh
From a bowl/carton - pretty good.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 22, 2013)

I love ice cream! I'm boring though, I like vanilla, but with some chocolate syrup.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

With milo sprinkled over the top.

Perf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No but I like creamed ice.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Ice cream + brownies, plz <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grand said:


> Ice cream + brownies, plz <3


You're a monster


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ice creammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :mushy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, love ice cream! I always buy non-dairy since I am lactose intolerant. If you get the right kind they are very good. Some sorbets I like too, and frozen mango fruit bars.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I like the taste a lot, especially Ben and Jerry's. But it's too unhealthy to be eaten often, so I only have Ice Cream about once every 3-4 months.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Ice cream is pretty good. I like cookie dough flavor. :b


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Sugary stuff make my skin break out:mum so I avoid it like a plague.....but I used to have a sweet tooth back in the days.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, I like that non-fat vanilla frogurt from Baskin Robbins.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

lord take me now pls


----------

